# little copper found in the road



## FERAL ONE (Jul 21, 2011)

saw this in the road and had my son ethan keep watch over my shoulder for safety while i was shooting it.  if you take your eyes off these for just one second they are gone and this one was not a happy critter !!! ethan dropped a hot hands pack that we were using to keep it's attention on my arm and i almost soiled myself


----------



## Hoss (Jul 21, 2011)

Nothing like having a helper to keep life interesting.  Those are some awesome shots, Feral.  
Hey good to see a shot from you again.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 21, 2011)

thank yall ! hoss, if i am trying for shots on a venemous snake , i try to keep a spare set of eyes close by. it can get spooky when you look through the shutter and the snake isn't where you thought it was !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## StickbowDrew (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## noggin nocker (Jul 22, 2011)

I approve! awesome


----------



## quinn (Jul 22, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> , i try to keep a spare set of eyes close by. it can get spooky when you look through the shutter and the snake isn't where you thought it was !!!



it does seem to work out better like this!great shots of him!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 23, 2011)

Those are some fang-tastic shots.Them dudes can put a hurtin on you.


----------



## cre8foru (Jul 24, 2011)

Great shots. I love the patterns on copperheads.


----------



## Topwater (Jul 24, 2011)

Great capture and color!


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 24, 2011)

Great job


----------



## jkk6028 (Jul 24, 2011)

nice pictures


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 24, 2011)

Outstanding F1


----------



## rip18 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great shots!  Y'all be careful!


----------

